# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  How to make a sig with photoshop cs2

## Condor

I see that mutch ppl ask to make a sig, but never do it at their own, maybe cus they dont know how or something so here is a tutorial to make one with photoshop CS2.

First u make a new picture (File --> New) and make it look like this.


Now press ok and zoom in to 1600 % and dubble click the background layer so the little lock goes away, u now have something like this.


Now u need to make the background transparant, u can do this by selecting the eraser tool (press E), now u go over the cube so the background is not white anymore but gray/white pixels. it now looks like this.


Now u ghet ur Pencil tool (pres B) and start making pixels from the right upper corner to the left lower corner. (make sure ur color is black) now u have have something like this. 


Now u need to press *Edit --> Define Pattern* in the menu, give it a name and press ok.



Now the real sig, first find a picture from something u like (game, tv show, ...) i chose for stewie from family guy. This one has alot of funny pics in it.


Now lets start making the sig, make a new project and make it look like this.


Now lets fill in a color, stewie's cloths are red so i piced from light red to dark red, to do that u make sure the color's are set like this.


Select the Gradient Tool (just press G on ur keyboard) and make sure the upper part is set like this.


When u done that go to the left of ur picture u made, click and drag a line to the right.

U will ghet something like this if ur settings are ok.


Yeah it starts to look like something, now u are probably still thinking why the he** u made that first picture with the 3 pixels, whel it wil become clear in a few moments, Make a new layer (Shift+Ctrl+N) and click ok.

Now press *Edit --> Fill...* (Shift+F5) and make sure u put it at pattern and select the pattern u made at the start.


Now u have a sig that looks like this.


What to do now, i remember ! my good friend stewie still needs a place in it ! to do that open the picture that u like, dubble click on the layer again and start deleting everything around it so u keep the pic itself, the *magic wand tool* can help u mutch with this (press W to ghet it) now u will have something like this.


When u cutted out ur figure its time to put it in the bar, use the Marque tool to do this (pres M) and select ur figure, now pres *CTRL+C* and go to ur sig, press CTRL+V and voila ! ur pic is in it ! now u need to scale it a bit and move it around until its in place, press *CTRL+T* to do this. 


Now we still need some text to finish it, press T on ur keyboard and make a box where u want ur text to come.


Now fill in ur text, if its not exact in place as u want it u can press *CTRL+T* than hold CTRL and click and drag to move the text around. When u are done u can press *CTRL+S* to save ur sig.

Now look at the resault.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
If u want to give it a special 3D effect u can chose for the elipse selection tool.


Make a new layer (Shift+Ctrl+N) and select a half circle on top.


Press Edit-->Fill (Shift+F5) and select COLOR and make sure its white.


When u filled it u need to adjust the opacity in the layer box to something about 25%


Now make sure u drag the layer with ur picture (stewie) on top so its above the layer with the white, now look at ur new resault :-)


For people who want it here is the psd file Download.

This was my first tutorial ever, i hope u like it and if u dont ghet something feel free to ask :-)

----------


## windybone

Nice nicre +rep

----------

